# I've gone Green:



## CHJ (5 Nov 2006)

_____Blown my pocket money: :tool: \/ 


_________

___ 

___ 



______click on images for larger view_


----------



## Philly (5 Nov 2006)

Nice, Chas!
You certainly have earned it :wink: 
Enjoy,
Philly


----------



## DaveL (5 Nov 2006)

Nice looking bit of kit there Chas.  

How about some details and a comparison to the old perform? :^o :roll: 

Will you be out of the shop much over the next couple of weeks? :wink:


----------



## CHJ (5 Nov 2006)

DaveL":jkpi9s75 said:


> Nice looking bit of kit there Chas.
> 
> How about some details and a comparison to the old perform? :^o :roll:


At a basic level, they are both capable of spinning a bit of wood round effectively  

On a Build Quality basis, lets say 2CV versus Bentley. A little noisier than the Perform at the moment, I think that's down to the new belt drive, (will see what a bit of dry lube does for it), and bench resonance. 

It's a 9 year old POOLE WOOD 38 - 40 PRESTIGE.(SUPER LATHE)
1 hp. 3 phase Induction Motor. 40" between centres. 14" dia. over Bed. 25 to 2700rpm Electronic Variable Speed (Iph to 3ph inverter) Swivel Headstock. (two previous owners) machine that has lain dormant for seven years nestled against a radiator and I believe was virtually unused in the previous two. The Hammer finish paint overspray is still intact on the tailstock and steady casting bearing surfaces and needs cleaning off and a smear of grease.

Paired to an Axminster precision Chuck of 1999 vintage with 3 sets of jaws (unused still in anti rust paper)



DaveL":jkpi9s75 said:


> Will you be out of the shop much over the next couple of weeks? :wink:



What makes you think that *Dave*: :lol: 

Dust extraction hood and splash control tomorrow, might know the power socket is now right in the firing line of the wet wood spray etc :roll: .


----------



## CHJ (6 Nov 2006)

CHJ":3h1h94xy said:


> A little noisier than the Perform at the moment, I think that's down to the new belt drive, (will see what a bit of dry lube does for it), and bench resonance.



Belt it was, had taken on a "set" from lying idle so long, a squirt of dry lube and 1/2 hr. running to get the kinks out and it's more of a satisfying purr now.

For a machine with just an extra 1/4 hp difference on the rating label there is a big difference in available power, lack of rotor slip under load I would think.

Don't know how many days it will take to get organised again, everything has moved or lost it's original resting place, if I can't put my hand straight on it I don't know if it's 'missing' or if it's a senior moment :? 

Several days worth of modifying or replacing my favorite adaptors for chucking I'm afraid because the Axminster Jaws are not compatible with the Old Nova. Not Compatible with a stack of green rough turned items that are coming up for finishing either, time for a few work-arounds I fear.


----------



## Argee (6 Nov 2006)

CHJ":24ot6pjg said:


> Several days worth of modifying or replacing my favorite adaptors for chucking I'm afraid because the Axminster Jaws are not compatible with the Old Nova. Not Compatible with a stack of green rough turned items that are coming up for finishing either, time for a few work-arounds I fear.


Got to be worth it, though, Chas - *such *an improvement in quality and power is going to pay dividends in the long run. 

Ray.


----------



## CHJ (6 Nov 2006)

Argee":3n39g4c7 said:


> Got to be worth it, though, Chas - *such *an improvement in quality and power is going to pay dividends in the long run.
> Ray.



Thats what I kept telling myself and the Local Finance Manager when deciding to go for it *Ray*, :lol: I did get some comments back about "making even more shavings in a day you mean :roll: " or something similar.  

I will have to re-appraise my working techniques etc. to take in the fact that a little more care and hence time is needed when changing jaws etc. due to the finer tolerances of the Axminster chuck though.

If asked, I would say for a beginner that a chuck of the Nova variety is far more user friendly and easier to use due to its looser tolerances. Having said that, coming from a precision engineering background there is no way I would give up the axminster now that I have it and will learn how to cut the re-configuration time down.

Not that time is a problem, just that I'm impatient to get on with the project rather than changing the setup of the machine.


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2006)

_________Starting to get a little more organised:
_________

___ 

___ 

____click on images for larger view_ 
_________The faithful old grinding station sacrificed for more refined storage space.
_________And the turning tools moved onto the wall adjacent to the the new lathe headstock.


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2006)

_________Another bit for the tool rack:
_________



Sorry Mr. Axminster but £22.65 + postage is a bit much for something I can make myself.

And as an aside, if you need to make adaptors for the Axminster precision Chuck (or cut wood spigots to fit for that matter) watch out for the dimensioning of the jaws as shown in the catalogue, I found that the bore diameters quoted for the C jaws as optimum were the fully closed position! so no allowance for marginally undersize.

May make myself a differing version of the screw chuck as there is no positive rotational lock on this method, the Nova style uses flats clamped by the chuck Jaw Carriers which is much more positive.


----------



## SVB (18 Nov 2006)

Very nice Chas.

Avon & Bristol Woodturners have a poolewood lathe v. similar at the workshop that we use for visiting demonstrators to use (Ray Key was the most recent to grace the tool rest) so I think you are in excellent company.

Did the Perform go to a good home?

BRgds

Simon
PS - We will have to arrange a w/shop exchange visit for a bit of mutual admiration in the near future!!!


----------



## CHJ (19 Nov 2006)

SVB":35618rif said:


> ....snip..
> Did the Perform go to a good home?



No *Simon*, it has not left yet, actually am in the process of gathering and checking all the bits this weekend before offering it and the Super Nova chuck system up (old model).

Hope to post details tomorrow, before putting it on the bay.

The Poolwood is proving very capable, I can't stop it, and it is very solid in use, I think that the design and manufacturing quality are such that it will last for many years if cared for.


----------



## sooty (19 Nov 2006)

Chas
On the third picture of (starting to get organised) you can see what seems to be Button Jaws on the side wall at the end of the lathe are these home made? and if so could you tell us how you made them?
Really envious about the lathe

Phil


----------



## CHJ (19 Nov 2006)

sooty":xejbj8mf said:


> Chas
> On the third picture of (starting to get organised) you can see what seems to be Button Jaws on the side wall at the end of the lathe are these home made? and if so could you tell us how you made them?
> Really envious about the lathe
> 
> Phil



Hi Phil, It is called a Longworth Chuck, do a google and it will turn up several references.

I used this one from Woodcentral as a guide

If making another I would go for shallower curves and more studs, See This Thread In an effort to improve the grip, It is not easy to apply rotational pressure to locate the bowl and clamp the studs tighter at the same time. They are however worth making especially if you do not have Cole Jaws.

Note how Cutting Crew has the tailstock keeping the bowl on the faceplate, this is an essential safety point in most cases even if it is only a soft pad on a rotating centre instead of the point, reduces the risk of the bowl moving away from the faceplate.

You will note that I have different buttons, currently it has ones made using walking stick rubbers to give a longer reach. The originals, with extra spacers when needed, are turned from an old chopping board.


----------



## sooty (20 Nov 2006)

Thanks Chas
Really interesting, going to have a go at making some


----------



## CHJ (24 Nov 2006)

_________Now I know why I needed a 1 HP motor:
_________





_________And all these sophisticated tools to make it:
_________


----------



## CHJ (15 Jan 2007)

Even changed the look of my Web (Wood) Page to match.


----------

